# Goliath powerful build trait question



## rtricher (May 11, 2009)

Would the powerful build trait of the Goliath (races of Stone p.56) allow me to access PrCs that have a requirement that my character be large size or larger like the War Hulk class in Miniatures Handbook p.22?

Thanks!


----------



## Runestar (May 11, 2009)

rtricher said:


> Would the powerful build trait of the Goliath (races of Stone p.56) allow me to access PrCs that have a requirement that my character be large size or larger like the War Hulk class in Miniatures Handbook p.22?
> 
> Thanks!




By RAW, no.

Powerful build only confers a limited list of very specific benefits, as detailed in its entry.

1) Whenever a half-giant is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the half-giant is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him.

2) A half-giant is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creature’s special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. 

3) A half-giant can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subject’s size category.

Anything not mentioned above is not modified. So you are not treated as large for purposes of qualifying for prcs/feats, or improving your unarmed strike damage etc, since the entry makes no mention of such a benefit.


----------



## rtricher (May 11, 2009)

I didn't think so. That's the way I read it too. but I figured I'd find out if there was any precedence...

Thanks!


----------



## risner (May 11, 2009)

rtricher said:


> Would the powerful build trait of the Goliath (races of Stone p.56) allow me to access PrCs that have a requirement that my character be large size or larger like the War Hulk class in Miniatures Handbook p.22?




No, Runestar gave a pretty detailed run down of the benefits.


----------



## Wolf72 (May 11, 2009)

Powerful build and Hulking Brute are basically the same feats, correct?

(hulking brute from dragonlance campaign setting)


----------



## irdeggman (May 11, 2009)

Wolf72 said:


> Powerful build and Hulking Brute are basically the same feats, correct?
> 
> (hulking brute from dragonlance campaign setting)





I don't know what the hulking brute is - but powerful build is not a feat it is a racial ability. So it is not open for anyone to take with a feat slot.


----------



## pawsplay (May 11, 2009)

Another funny area is abilities like the soulknife's mindblade that create a weapon appropriately sized for the character. Since a goliath is Medium, that would technically be a Medium weapon.


----------



## risner (May 11, 2009)

Wolf72 said:


> Powerful build and Hulking Brute are basically the same feats, correct?
> 
> (hulking brute from dragonlance campaign setting)




PB has more features than HB does.
PB is Feat:Jotrunbun + Feat:Monkey Grip + some more.



pawsplay said:


> Another funny area is abilities like the soulknife's mindblade that create a weapon appropriately sized for the character. Since a goliath is Medium, that would technically be a Medium weapon.




Yea, Goliath is medium so anything that does something based on your size other than what is listed in PB would do it as medium unfortunately.


----------



## Willpower (Feb 10, 2011)

I know the standard answer is no to the question on whether powerful build would qulaify for Warhulk, but I actually think it would. The reason I think this is because in the Powerful Build description it says that the character counts as large whenever it would be advantageous to be large. I think qualifying for a PRC would be advantageous for the character, so he should qualify as large to fit the requirements of the PRC.


----------



## Empirate (Feb 10, 2011)

I think one should read the "whenever" bit as "in an in-play situation where _size matters_". Choosing a PrC is not a situation your character is in. It's a situation you as the player are in.
Also, note the reference to "the character's _actual _size" in the Powerful Build writeup. A Goliath's size _is _still medium, so he doesn't qualify for stuff you can only do when you're large.


----------

